# 601 workmaster an 6 foot bush hog



## dgc1 (Jun 28, 2014)

Will a 601 workmaster handle a 6 foot bush hog alright? Or will it pull the engine to hard?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello dgc1, 

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland tractor forum. 

A 6' bush hog on a Ford 601 is marginal. You've got about 30 HP (my lawn mower has 27HP). If you are going to cut short grass consistently it will work fine, but if you run into heavy grass the engine will likely bog down, requiring you to pick up the mower/cut higher, mow at a slower rate, cut at half width, etc. If you put a 5' bush hog on it, it'll mow just about anywhere you want to go.


----------



## dgc1 (Jun 28, 2014)

Thank you that what I thought, a dealer had a used 6 footer. He said he thought it would work. I ask him if I brought it an did not like if I could bring it back. He never gave me a answer. That was a red flag, he also has a few used cars.


----------

